# Anyone in cooler climates still trying?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

To make dry hay? I'm not talking baleage, just untreated hay?
I am, but having much luck. Ground is bordering on mud. 
It rains quite a bit. Heavy dew wears off about 11. Sun is useless after 4. What little sun we get.
Have quite a few fields left.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I will be trying next week


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, will have some ready to bale tomorrow unless the paid liars lied again and its raining.

Opposite problem here, been dry enough I'm not even gonna bother with the last 50 acres, I could mow it all, rake at least 6 rows together and still have pissy rows, would be lucky to get 20 bales off the whole thing. So I'm laying hay on dusty ground, so much easier to get it to dry instead of fighting saturated ground, been there and done that more often than not this decade.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm about as far north in Michigan as you can go and right next to Lake Superior which has a surface temp in the 40's so its a cool and damp environment. This week is our best "hay weather" pretty much all year. High pressure parked overhead and although the temps aren't real warm (70's) the air is dry and the dew has been light. Short days mean you can only work is short increments, but I mowed 60 acres Saturday and should be able to get 1/2 raked and baled tomorrow and the other half Wednesday. Usually I would have no problem raking and baling 60 acres a day, but when you can only work from noon til 4 it puts a limit on things.

As for damp ground I put the duals on the tractor to mow and most of my hay is laying on mud or standing water (had something like 11 inches of rain in the 10 days previous to last friday). But with the dry air the hay seems to be drying ok.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

If the forecast holds, we could be in the middle of a 9 day rain free window. Will stop cutting tomorrow, 225 acres down, (stomach churning amount),hope to finish baling Saturday. Predicting temps in the upper 70's. Been getting decent winds and humidity has been low. All the action is between noon and 5 p.m. Best baling weather all season for us.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

We were supposed to be dry, but it ended up raining a tad this am and then was foggy and misty until 1pm. Forecast can call for one thing and the big lake does exactly the opposite.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

To make matters worse, my fields are regrowing like crazy and so while raking, I'm tearing off green growth and it gets in the hay. 
I'm running my rake at only like 310RPM and still tearing off new growth. 
Can't get hay under 20%


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Laid down my last field of the year today. A lot of hay around here on the ground now. Weather has been nice for past week though. Minimal rain. Good breeze. And now warming up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> To make matters worse, my fields are regrowing like crazy and so while raking, I'm tearing off green growth and it gets in the hay.
> I'm running my rake at only like 310RPM and still tearing off new growth.
> Can't get hay under 20%


Yeah, on my wheel rake I'll lighten it up a little even if it means leaving a little hay, I also raise the pickup a touch as well so not to pick up green stuff. Hasn't been much of a problem this year though.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

As ChevyTahoe said best hay week we have had in northern Wisconsin. Cut the most hay ever at one time and so far so good been chipping away at it every day supposed to rain Fri fingers crossed we'll be done Thur but again fingers crossed!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I baled some yesterday. Still have at least still have at least 20 acres to go. Maybe 60. It'll get done.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Managed to pry a 1000 smalls from the cold clutch of the earth today. Upper teens in moisture but with the clouds moving in considering myself lucky. 4 days of clouds/rain moving in.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I should have another 1/4 section to hay yet. But its been dry. Very dry and very hot and windy. So nothing had really grew back since I cut it in july. I may or may not cut about 20 acres in the low lands. The rest of it just is not worth it. The alfalfa is green but only four to six inches tall and the grasses are brown.

We have been dry before but never for this long as far as i can remember. An old timer told me the last time it stayed this dry for this long was the early forties.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We got a 9" rainfall back in July in a 36 hour period. Then it seemed like it rained every 3 days. It was like a hurricane and I swear we never dried out from it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Smoothy said:


> As ChevyTahoe said best hay week we have had in northern Wisconsin. Cut the most hay ever at one time and so far so good been chipping away at it every day supposed to rain Fri fingers crossed we'll be done Thur but again fingers crossed!


We're getting the remnants of Irma for the rest of the week. I sure hope your weather comes our way.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll send it your way as soon as we finish up haha it's been a battle all summer. Glad to finally be able to get something accomplished.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> We got a 9" rainfall back in July in a 36 hour period. Then it seemed like it rained every 3 days. It was like a hurricane and I swear we never dried out from it.


You just described last August here. Was getting mighty dry then it let loose with a few inches, that was good, could have lived with it, then it dumped another 13" in 36 hours, then back to rain 2-3 days every week for the rest of the year.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD 3430 we made a lot of dry yesterday went well. There is only a couple weeks left if you have a bunch I'd take a chance do not hesitate to cut


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Still have second to finish. It'll dry if I can get 5 days. Still 25 acres that won't hold up a tractor for anything.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Saw a bunch of hay laid down here yesterday. Tough to dry, near freezing at night, heavy heavy dew.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The last of the hay I have is across the river in the next county. They just started construction. 3 projects on the same road. A widening project before the river, a bridge replacement shortly after crossing the river, and resurfacing. The only other way across is longer with more limited sight runs. Plus more traffic has diverted that way to avoid construction.

I think I'm done making hay for the year. I'll just let the place have a fall rest and Bush Hog it when things dry out.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just scouted my mixed grass field for fourth cutting. Variable height, guess the longest is 12-14". With the heavy dew and occasional fog and temps maxing out at 70, you just can't get it dry enough. Think I will just hook up the bushhog and put the 2017 hay season in the books,


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

We're cutting right now hope to have all the alfalfa down by next Tuesday. Then we will cut the grass one one time im thinking around the first of October my guess I will be doing the freeze dry thing for the grass


----------



## W Bench Farms (May 19, 2016)

I put up about 46 rolls off of 5 acres last night. Mowed it last Friday, and planned to wet wrap all of it on Saturday. Got about half done, and it was too dry to make wet. Raked it Sunday, and probably could have baled it then.

Have been trying to put up some 2nd cutting small squares that I mowed last Tuesday and Wednesday. Was just a little too green on Sunday, and was at a different farm last night, so I'm going to try to put it up tonight before the rain. The full time job gets in the way a lot of times here lately.

We have quite a bit more that we plan on doing. Next week is looking pretty good around here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Definitely not messing with the last 50 acres, I have another 30 I'm gonna make, but I'm betting it will be as disappointing as what I just baled. 13,000lbs off a new 9 acre field, 13,500;bs off a 12 acre field. Baled a 6 acre field wet, got a whole 3 bales, its already fed. Needed a few inches of rain over the last month.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I will be trying for the next several weeks if I get the weather. Thought I would be doing some this week, however, did not turn out that way. Original plan was bale last of 1st on Mon. and a batch of 2nd on Tues. Mowed the 1st on Sat and struggled the whole time. Left ruts, standing water, so decided to scratch 2nd and bale 1st on Tues. Let it sit 2 days and let ground settle and tedd on Mon. Made one time around said hell with it, still standing water so just going to leave it and if field drys later this year will just bale and dump over bank.

3 day window this weekend if they hold it, will try for some 2nd. Every 3-4 day window will take out a chunk and try to get it. If it does not dry will bale and wrap it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What I did bale today got a little dryer than I hoped, ran a consistent 16-17% moisture, bumped 18% a few times and it got a shot of hay guard, bumped 19% once on a hilltop??? Figure maybe had a critter in it.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

We have been so cold and wet this summer, we still have a couple hundred acres of first cutting to mow. Praying for an indian summer, or else we will be bali g freeze dried hay in November. Trying to avoid making any more wrapped bales as there are already way more in the bale yard than we will ever be sble to sell.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I just baled the first 2nd cut field..got exactly 1/2 the yield as first cut.. have 4 more to go..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like some decent weather headed this way this weekend. But have to get through 3 days of showers.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Contemplating on mowing this week or next. Leaning towards next week with the remnants of Irma knocking on my door. With a cooler, dryer August not much of a crop to do flips over. It will at least pay for my new tires on the truck. Cheers ????


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Mowing Saturday. Going to rinse it Sunday into Monday possibly. Tumble dry for a couple days and bale Friday-Saturday.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Just scouted my mixed grass field for fourth cutting. Variable height, guess the longest is 12-14". With the heavy dew and occasional fog and temps maxing out at 70, you just can't get it dry enough. Think I will just hook up the bushhog and put the 2017 hay season in the books,


Have you thought about using a preservative like buffered propionic acid for these end of year cuts?


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We are still going. Finished last of second cutting monday, 6 acres 525 45lb bales. About 30 acres of 3rd that is almost ready, will cut it next time weather opens up. We dry small sqaure baled 3rd cutting the 3rd week of oct last year, hopefully we can again.

Every good bale this year will be sold, many of our neighbors that sell for horses were way to late getting hay done. We are on dry shale ground that lets us get on fields when neighbors can't. With our beef cattle we can round bale and wrap whatever won't get dry enough. Without that option i might be more worried about cutting.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Have you thought about using a preservative like buffered propionic acid for these end of year cuts?


My customers like "naturally" cured so I don't fool with it


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> My customers like "naturally" cured so I don't fool with it


 Mine do too so propionic acid is a no go. I added a Silo King dry preservative this year and you can not tell the hay has been treated with a preservative.....has no smell or taste. Been a saving grace this season for me.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Mine do too so propionic acid is a no go. I added a Silo King dry preservative this year and you can not tell the hay has been treated with a preservative.....has no smell or taste. Been a saving grace this season for me.


Hayden-How do you apply it? Auto or manual?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Hayden-How do you apply it? Auto or manual?


 I went with the Sidekick auger meter applicator which has an in cab rate adjustment. I keep a cheat sheet in the tractor of different settings depending on the baling rate and moisture. The applicator is very user friendly. They also have a Gandy applicator but you have to get out of the tractor to adjust the rate on it. The Silo King rep for your area would be the same as mine as he covers both NC and VA and is out of Harrisonburg VA.......great guy to work with.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I've got 20 acres I'm going to put down Wednesday and hope to bail on Sunday if the weather report holds.


----------



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

Cut my last fourth cutting of alfalfa today. Still trying to wrap my head around the weather going from 90 to 65 in a week. Oh well there's not a lot of tonnage so not guna stress about it. Hasn't rained here since middle of June so an early winter might be nice


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Put down 10 acres on Fri. Was supposed to be 17 but new seeding field was leaving muddy tracks. Going to bale Sun I hope and next week looks awesome so will keep working at it. Will have to work from my better drained fields down to the poorer ones due to all the rain.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We got rid of the constant rain, but now it's humid. Be great to get some clear DRY weather.
Leaves are starting to fall now, too.
Late season haying ain't for sissies!!!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Finished up 60 acres on Thursday. What could normally be raked and baled in one day took 3 because of the heavy dew/fog and short days. Start raking at 12pm and go until 2.30, then start baling and hope to be done by 5pm when the dew returns. Kind of a PITA but it got done and made some nice September first crop hay.

If we ever get another nice stretch I have about 8acres of second cut I want to try and make some squares off of just to put in the barn.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

we are working on 3rd cutting grass so it is lighter hay should be baling 30 acres today only averaging 15 bales/acre. we have another 40 or so have to see what the weather does and if there is enough hay to mess with.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Now we're in constant threat of thunderstorms 
If I want it to rain, all I gotta do is hook the baler up!


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> We got rid of the constant rain, but now it's humid. Be great to get some clear DRY weather.
> Leaves are starting to fall now, too.
> Late season haying ain't for sissies!!!


Near constant rain here but it's gettin' too cold for humidity! Got mushrooms growing everywhere and I think I saw some small ones jumping up on top of the bigger ones!

Leaves are really beginning to turn. Wind comin' with the rain is starting to steal the leaves off! Dang it!

You all should start gettin' those crisp, orange "pumpkin patch" days, pretty soon, no?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

2ndWindfarm said:


> Near constant rain here but it's gettin' too cold for humidity! Got mushrooms growing everywhere and I think I saw some small ones jumping up on top of the bigger ones!
> Leaves are really beginning to turn. Wind comin' with the rain is starting to steal the leaves off! Dang it!
> You all should start gettin' those crisp, orange "pumpkin patch" days, pretty soon, no?


Yeah, pumpkin patches....lol
We never had a "real" summer here. Never got real hot. Lots and lots of rain. First cutting was challenging. 2nd cutting has been virtually impossible. I've had only 2 good baling days in the last 3 weeks and they were both Sundays. 
On one of my more challenging, damp fields, I spent a week trying to rake & bale it. Every bale would end up "HI" on the moisture readout. Never seen BROWN hay cut 2 weeks ago so impossible to bale up into crappy mulch hay!!! 
I finally used my loader and pushed some of the shadier windrows into the woods.Comes a point where it makes no sense.
I will never cut that field again if the 2nd cut looks challenging.

Learned a lot this year, at pretty hefty expense to me.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah but now everything is getting dialed in. Better to have an education year when it's tough for everyone. That's just my opinion. I just laid down 10 today. Its for my animals


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to go for it and drop another 35 today. Forecast looks good, but they change it almost every day.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Made another thirty, moisture went anywhere from 15% to over 30% under the south tree lines. Only got 22 round bales off 30 acres, and this thirty looked A LOT better than the fifty I have to go, not even gonna bother with it unless we get a bunch of rain then a heck of a indian summer in October.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well,I did the deed. Dropped the 35 PLUS another 14 I was going to skip. Now I've done put myself in a situation where it damn better get nice enough to bale!!! 
Nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Going to drop more today. Was not able to get all baled yesterday and due to chance of rain today will just round bale and wrap it. About 400 small squares with moisture between 15%-25%. Only was able to bale for about hour and half.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Hoping to put down some 3rd crop, towards the end of the week, after Jose goes by!


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Unusually warm weather through past weekend and into the next weekend. Planned on cutting 25 acres last Friday/Saturday to bale Tuesday. As I mow I keep looking at the weather apps. Call an obsession but I don't trust the man after I get into the field. Well wouldn't you know it the man changed the forecast maybe to see if I can roll with it. Well guess what my ace in the hole is, it is what is in my yellow tank on the the baler...cropsaver. I stopped cutting and baled Sunday late afternoon about 12 acres. Don't like it much when I bale wet hay (20-25% moisture) but it is what it is. Got in the barn around 630pm. Now it's Monday late afternoon sitting in the easy chair listening to the rain. Hope to cut the rest come Wednesday and bale Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My brother still needs to do a fifth cutting of alfalfa yet. Plan is to bale it, but if the weather is iffy I'm sure he will switch the chopper back to hay mode and chop it. A few ditches to round bale maybe, and some odd corners to square bale. Then its hammer time for corn stalks.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Another hurricane coming. I guess I gotta get done quick.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Anyone "cooler" than me today??

There's still 300 acres of second cut to put up yet and 1100 acres to combine here. I wrapped some bales I made yesterday that were too wet to keep.

They were calling for "cloudy with 30% chance of showers" today but obviously completely missed it. We got 1.5 inches before the white stuff showed up. Weather is supposed to stay like this till Friday. Made getting around the field interesting.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

woodland said:


> IMG_0878.JPG
> Anyone "cooler" than me today??
> 
> There's still 300 acres of second cut to put up yet and 1100 acres to combine here. I wrapped some bales I made yesterday that were too wet to keep.
> ...


No! Our cool weather right now is 80's. Taking full advantage of it. Knocking down 71 acres. They are calling for good weather from today to Tues. We shall see if I can get it picked up and in the barn by then in small squares. Our baling window this time of year is only about 3 hours if you lucky.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Woodland, your "dew" looks kinda solid!!


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Woodland, your "dew" looks kinda solid!!


It is and there's more in the forecast too!









I'm closer to the arctic circle than I am to most of you and this weather is a reminder of that. ☃

Still waiting on global warming up here......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> No! Our cool weather right now is 80's. Taking full advantage of it. Knocking down 71 acres. They are calling for good weather from today to Tues. We shall see if I can get it picked up and in the barn by then in small squares. Our baling window this time of year is only about 3 hours if you lucky.


I'm taking full advantage, too, but every time I hook up the baler to start taking advantage, freaking rain shows up!!!
I kid you not, it was supposed to be nice weather today and just like magic RAIN. Then it rains again tonight.
I swear these weather people are stone cold idiots. 
And they want me to believe they can forecast the earth warming in the future?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> I'm taking full advantage, too, but every time I hook up the baler to start taking advantage, freaking rain shows up!!!
> I kid you not, it was supposed to be nice weather today and just like magic RAIN. Then it rains again tonight.
> I swear these weather people are stone cold idiots.
> And they want me to believe they can forecast the earth warming in the future?


They are now trying to clear Wed. too. Knocking everything down in hopes of avoiding extra tedding and fuel usage but everyday will look at weather fully expecting for them to put something in the middle of this nice week.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

we plan on cutting again next week, provided that the weather cooperates. If we are not able to get in the bale we will just let the cows eat it out of the field.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a bunch of privately owned farms that must be cut. Some of their owners don't realize that sometimes Mother Nature wins and doesn't allow hay to be bailed


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Any cooler climate hay farming updates?
I was just offered 20 acres another farmer wasn't able to get to. Not amazing hay, basic field grass mix.
Prices are down around here, but the temptation is there with nice weather on the way next week.

Anyone still going north of the Mason/Dixon line?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have 100 acres of Alfalfa and Alfalfa mix and some is still growing. Sometimes we wait till killing Frost for the last cut of that have not decided yet I don't think we'll try to bail any of that dry it will be wrapped


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have 100 acres of grass hay cut. I cut 70 of that on Sunday. It got snowed on Monday morning.  I'm still glad I cut it because the taller hay that I didn't cut is laying down pretty good. The cut hay still looks good and seems to be drying. Hard freeze Tuesday and Wednesday mornings. Humidity in the low 20s yesterday afternoon and today. I thought about tedding, but the ground is still a bit wet for that. Maybe I won't have to ted. Good weather clear into next week at the least.


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

I am hoping to bale the last of the alfalfa tomorrow but don’t know if it will be ready. Just not enough hours in the day. It’s been snowed on twice, rained on twice and it’s supposed to snow yet again on Saturday. Still have the rake on the tractor just in case. I’m close to surrendering.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess I could try this field, but let the owner know there’s the possibility it doesn’t get baled up?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We have 20 acres we are gonna wrap for cows this week. Have 11 acres fall oats to wrap around the 1st of November. I think we are done with dry hay, but if opportunity rears its head, I might not be able to say no.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I had two wagons with 30 round bales on them parked outside, got rained on for 2 days on the wagon. The day the rain stopped I grabbed 2 bales off the top row to feed out and clouds of steam started rolling out. Jumped down to check and the hay was too hot to leave a hand in where the bales had been touching.

Won't be so lazy with the tarps next time. It's not gonna dry out now with our cool weather.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We just finished up with our last cutting (4th); we usually don't get a 4th. It may be a bit high in moisture, but it is supposed to rain tomorrow. So we decided that we had just better go ahead and bale. Blew all the chaff off the baler, and ready to unhook until next year.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I’m hoping I can finish up next week. Supposed to be dry and in the 70s. I am going to use my tedder. Hope it doesn’t fall apart. Lot of guys are cutting their last alfalfa today. It’s harder to dry alfalfa this time of year then grass.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Made my 4th crop this week. Mine all goes for dairy feed so I was planning on wrapping it anyhow. Made some beautiful feed, never would have been dry enough for dry baled hay.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Full week of rain free weather coming up. Have about 60 acres on 2 custom jobs that will be baleage. If I was bored and had not already put square baler away may have tried for dry on my own just to say I made Oct. hay.


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> I had two wagons with 30 round bales on them parked outside, got rained on for 2 days on the wagon. The day the rain stopped I grabbed 2 bales off the top row to feed out and clouds of steam started rolling out. Jumped down to check and the hay was too hot to leave a hand in where the bales had been touching.
> Won't be so lazy with the tarps next time. It's not gonna dry out now with our cool weather.


I like it when we tell on ourselves like this. A good reminder. Thanks for posting. Glad you caught it in time.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Tarps and I have a long and checkered past lol. I really hate them but need them.

I bet on the 1/4 of rain drying out so I could tarp the wagons later and went to work, instead got 2" over two days.

Time for a new hay shed.


gosh said:


> I like it when we tell on ourselves like this. A good reminder. Thanks for posting. Glad you caught it in time.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am glad I did not wait until today blow all that dust off the baler. It snowed today, I am not ready for that stuff.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I went ahead and started. Got it cut today. Cloudy and cool here right now showers intermittently. Supposed to be great weather this coming week. Field gets full sun.


----------



## gosh (Sep 28, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Well I went ahead and started. Got it cut today. Cloudy and cool here right now showers intermittently. Supposed to be great weather this coming week. Field gets full sun.


You go extra wide on the windrows or anything to make up for lack of daylight hours? Or just normal based on good weather forecast?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

At the last minute, the guy who normally hays the property cut it for me. I'm taking it from here (ted,rake,bale) 
He has a 9' PT discbine much easier to hook up than my Pottinger front mower, so he saved me some time.
Probably a day or 2 of good sun after the clouds/drizzle get out of here, I'm going to scatter it out real good. I normally like to keep the windrows tight during rain so the field in between dries out faster


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Just got done cutting 45 acres of 3rd cutting, not going to be warm, but bright sun and wind next 4 days. Hopefully we will be sqaure baling out, if not dry enough will round bale and wrap it. Seems to be drying, worth a shot.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

17 degrees this morning and it snowed last night. My fields should have been cut this past month but it was so dang wet I wouldn't even try to get baleage!

There's enough hay standing that we had 5 moose grazing out the back window. So, they're happy!

Neighbor knocked down about 12 acres for baleage. They had about 2 rounds baled and bagged around the field with the rest layin' out in wide swaths to catch as much sun as possible.

It all got snowed on and the temps are only forecast to be in the 30's with low 20's at night.

Probably gonna be "crunchy" goin' through the baler!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Great day for baling hay here today. 14 percent humidity, 75 degrees. No wind. It can’t get better for baling grass hay. Hoping to finish up and find the last bale of 2017 tomorrow.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

No chance of doing any more hay UP here. Our dew point has been hovering in the upper 40's to low 50's and our nighttime temps have been below freezing daytime temps only in the 50's, so there is a heavy heavy frost/dew every night and most days it never dries off. Add do that the rain every few days nothing even comes close to drying.

But that's ok with me. I got enough hay for the cattle for the winter and some to sell. Would have liked to do more but mother nature just had other ideas this season.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We have about 5 days over 65* mostly sunny! Heavy dew/light frost though. Takes till lunchtime to fully burn off.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Only baling i am doing is RE-baling! I had one field that the old man was involved in and loosened up the chamber... puff balls...I will need to re-bale that entire load of hay if it is going to be sold... its terribly loose crap...and You cant stack more the 5 high on it...
I thunk he has burnt too many bridges with his ways.. glad I do things MY way and not his... I would be fonished in todays world before I ever started..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

skyrydr2 said:


> Only baling i am doing is RE-baling! I had one field that the old man was involved in and loosened up the chamber... puff balls...I will need to re-bale that entire load of hay if it is going to be sold... its terribly loose crap...and You cant stack more the 5 high on it...
> I thunk he has burnt too many bridges with his ways.. glad I do things MY way and not his... I would be fonished in todays world before I ever started..


When you say "puff balls", you talking round bales or small squares?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

skyrydr2 said:


> Only baling i am doing is RE-baling! I had one field that the old man was involved in and loosened up the chamber... puff balls...I will need to re-bale that entire load of hay if it is going to be sold... its terribly loose crap...and You cant stack more the 5 high on it...
> I thunk he has burnt too many bridges with his ways.. glad I do things MY way and not his... I would be fonished in todays world before I ever started..


I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss his logic. An area that is small sales to people who only look at price per bale he may be money ahead. There are guys in my area who make a 20 lb bale about 28 inches long. They sell at $2 for the customer to come pick them up. My 36-38" 60lb bales best I get is $4.50 delivered within 50 miles. They make more per ton by a long shot than I do. I have to make it up in volume and a more reliable customer base. All depends on your market I guess. You don't mind loading 5-10 bales at a time on someone's landscape trailer and all they can see is price per bale; why not shoot for $200+ per ton.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hillside hay said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss his logic. An area that is small sales to people who only look at price per bale he may be money ahead. There are guys in my area who make a 20 lb bale about 28 inches long. They sell at $2 for the customer to come pick them up. My 36-38" 60lb bales best I get is $4.50 delivered within 50 miles. They make more per ton by a long shot than I do. I have to make it up in volume and a more reliable customer base. All depends on your market I guess. You don't mind loading 5-10 bales at a time on someone's landscape trailer and all they can see is price per bale; why not shoot for $200+ per ton.


We had a farmer here that did the same thing. Made thousands of lightweight bales and sold em cheap picked up at his place. Customers bought them in droves. He did this up into his late 80's!!
I think one of the big underestimted expenses is the great deal of cost in purchasing, maintaining, fueling and insuring a delivery truck/trailer. Also the time spent loading and unloading and moving hay. The risk of a spilled load going dow the road, too. I won't even go into the wear & tear on the body. I have partial torn labrums in both my shoulders. 
Eliminate all of that and you eliminate a LOT of expenses and RISK. 
As long as you are honest and tell your customers what's in the bale, everybody wins.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> We had a farmer here that did the same thing. Made thousands of lightweight bales and sold em cheap picked up at his place. Customers bought them in droves. He did this up into his late 80's!!
> I think one of the big underestimted expenses is the great deal of cost in purchasing, maintaining, fueling and insuring a delivery truck/trailer. Also the time spent loading and unloading and moving hay. The risk of a spilled load going dow the road, too. I won't even go into the wear & tear on the body. I have partial torn labrums in both my shoulders.
> Eliminate all of that and you eliminate a LOT of expenses and RISK.
> As long as you are honest and tell your customers what's in the bale, everybody wins.


This is why I don't deliver. Just sold my GMC C6500 last night. I only put on about 1000 miles in the last 6 years. When I ventured into 3x3 bales I thought I would have to deliver to sell them. 4x4 bales you sure do. But I was wrong. I can sell out every year by November and not deliver a load. So why keep that truck around? I am keeping my 25 foot goose neck trailer though I have nothing but my tractor to tow it with. Just because someday my hay stacker will break down with hay in the field. I'm going to buy a 16 foot trailer at some point and with that if someone wants to pay my crazy high deliver rates for 8 bales I could do it. And for buying seed pallets and other bigger loads that the back of my pickup can't handle. I have delivered a few loads over the last 6 years and discovered quick it isn't worth my time for what people are willing to pay. More important is irrigating, and putting up good hay then spending time delivering the stuff.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Was able to bale 1400 third cutting bales today. Was off 45 acres so not very thick. Finally done for the year. Almost 18000 bales this year. Now just to sell it all.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> When you say "puff balls", you talking round bales or small squares?
> Small squares.





hillside hay said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss his logic. An area that is small sales to people who only look at price per bale he may be money ahead. There are guys in my area who make a 20 lb bale about 28 inches long. They sell at $2 for the customer to come pick them up. My 36-38" 60lb bales best I get is $4.50 delivered within 50 miles. They make more per ton by a long shot than I do. I have to make it up in volume and a more reliable customer base. All depends on your market I guess. You don't mind loading 5-10 bales at a time on someone's landscape trailer and all they can see is price per bale; why not shoot for $200+ per ton.


 After last years horror show, I have not seen squat for customers or hay sales. By now he should be out of hay and he is not!
Our market is flooded with NY hay... I dont really care because all I want is feed just for my critters. 
I have a pile of acerage I coyld mow but choose only to do the gravy fields. The horsey folks can go ruin someone elses barn full of hay. 
I cut 1 field for a customer and they pay me for what they need and I get to keep all the extra and all of the second cut. They are really good folks too so I take care of them. ALL of the other fields I do or did were freebies that I kept all the hay. 
2 of these fields are stoney and not worth it to me, they dont take care of the fields and wont let me tune them up sooooo. Get out your lawn mower fellas, I'm not doing them again..70 acres is plenty for me right now, with rhe others that I dont want to do its way over 100.. too much when you have a full time job and 2 young kids...and no help...


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

skyrydr2 said:


> I cut 1 field for a customer and they pay me for what they need and I get to keep all the extra and all of the second cut. They are really good folks too so I take care of them. ALL of the other fields I do or did were freebies that I kept all the hay.
> 2 of these fields are stoney and not worth it to me, they dont take care of the fields and wont let me tune them up sooooo. Get out your lawn mower fellas, I'm not doing them again..70 acres is plenty for me right now, with rhe others that I dont want to do its way over 100.. too much when you have a full time job and 2 young kids...and no help...


I've got a couple of 4 acre fields (good fields) down a 2 1/2 mile "rock pile" road from the house that I rent. They adjoin another 4-5 acre field that is a great weed seed germination producer for nearly every noxious weed found in the state!

I'm tired of spraying for weeds that "sprout" every year or so in my good fields. So, I called the absentee landowner and asked if she'd like me to "reclaim" her field from all the trees and weeds and restore it to a good hay field. I'd do everything and handle all the expenses. And, I'd get all the hay for a 5-year period.

Well... She didn't want me to use ANY herbicides. She thought I should just turn the ground over and keep it black for 3-4 years by rototilling the new regrowth to control the weeds. Nah.... That was really bad math!

I'm still spraying the new weeds in my good fields!


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

No, it's all over except for the crying. :lol:


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Finished up Thursday afternoon . Dryest bales made all season. Temps were 20 degrees above normal. Cleaned up the baler and mower and put them to bed till next season. Snow in next weeks forecast .


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Shoot the NY hay market is flooded with NY hay too. Every guy that lost his milk contract is selling hay now. Fun times


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Made another 22 round bales today. Probably the driest baling day weve had all year, a beautiful, sun-splashed afternoon with a cool breeze temps arounf 77*.
Now I wish I had cut a little more!
Who'da thunk some of the best hay making weather of the year would be October 21st in the once again red state of PA!!!!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Made another 22 round bales today. Probably the driest baling day weve had all year, a beautiful, sun-splashed afternoon with a cool breeze temps arounf 77*.Now I wish I had cut a little more!Who'da thunk some of the best hay making weather of the year would be October 21st in the once again red state of PA!!!!


 At lunch time on Friday the local tv weather reported 29% humidity. It made for nice haying and definitely the last of the year.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

How is it that you guys down south are wrapped up for the year at the same time as me? Just finished baling for the year yesterday and it was almost dry second cut. There was still some green gobs but it all is going through the bellies of our bovines within two weeks so if they get a little warm it wouldn't bother me. They eat the steamy ones better as long as you beat the mold. ????









The last field of the year and got 240 ton off 120 acres. If you look close the rakes are in the distance.









Here is my amazing wife enjoying some tractor time while my mom watches the kids.

Glad it's done, just a couple thousand bales to pick and haul home after we finish combining our really wet canola. Good luck to everyone still trying.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Woodland for those pictures. Kind of reminds me of what will be here in PA in another month LOL
I just got offered yet ANOTHER field! Same guy that gave me the 10-12 acre field last week. 25 acres. Only cut once back in May 1st cutting. Weather still holding down here, but it could turn sharply colder in 2 weeks.
Thick and green at bottom, brown up top. I think I could get at least 60 bales out of it. Gets lots of sun, so I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Thanks Woodland for those pictures. Kind of reminds me of what will be here in PA in another month LOL
> I just got offered yet ANOTHER field! Same guy that gave me the 10-12 acre field last week. 25 acres. Only cut once back in May 1st cutting. Weather still holding down here, but it could turn sharply colder in 2 weeks.
> Thick and green at bottom, brown up top. I think I could get at least 60 bales out of it. Gets lots of sun, so I think I'm going to try it.


The leaves changed colour nicely for a week till the wind took them away a few weeks ago till next May.

If you think the weather will hold to make some bales then I would go for it. Worst case you're out some diesel and time.

Go on and gamble ???? Who needs to go to Vegas. Lol


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Just finished up baling a 20 acre field of third cut friday. Ended up with 1350 bales! from that 20 acres best yield and was the nicest hay I've done all year. Ended up with 28,840 bales, not bad considering we didn't make our first bale till July 19th.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Alright, who else is still going up north?
Anyone?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have 90 acres of reed canarygrass to cut when after this little bout of snow we are supposed to get. Then about 600 more round bales of stalks and couple hundred big squares of stalks. Fat lady hasn’t sung yet!


----------



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

I rolled out a round and tried to small square it...... only plugged the pickup twice in 12 bales. 
I guess the rounds will stay round


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Had a passing thought of cutting some 2nd crop and wrapping it, but with almost 6" of rain in the last couple days with rain supposed to continue until Saturday there is no way I'll ever get on a field this fall. Heck I left ruts in the hay field with the 4 wheeler yesterday.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Neighbor called me yesterday. He's got around 10 acres that didn't get cut this year. Would like me to round bale it and get it off the field before the snow packs it to a heavy sludge.

It's been freezing pretty much every night and everything is wet, wet, wet! He's got it mowed in windrows but nothing is drying except the top inch or so.

Never, ever heard of anyone baling hay in November up here and I'm goin' on 41 years livin' here.

My Tennesee hay buddy says to bale it in the morning when it's still froze. Damn... It could be a gooey one!

Cows won't have to chew. Just lick it. I'll try to get some pics if we run with it.


----------

